# Erreur installation windows 10 via BootCamp sur MacBook pro 2017



## simonjoanin (20 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Ayant acheter un macbook pro 2017, je souhaite scinder mon disque dur en 2 parties via Boot Camp pour avoir Windows 10.
J'ai donc téléchargé l*'image ISO Windows 10 64 Bits* sur le site officiel de Microsoft.
Un message d'erreur apparait lors de l'étape *"préparation"* Windows.
Le message est :* windows n'a pas pu analyser ou traiter le fichier de réponses sans assistance pour l'étape "specialize". les paramètres spécifiés dans le fichier de réponses ne peuvent pas être appliqués. l'erreur a été détectée lors du traitement des paramètres du composant "Microsoft-Windows-Deployment"*
A savoir que je n'ai* pas activé de clé windows* car je voudrais éviter se frais. 

Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plais ??
J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple et Windows et aucun des 2 peuvent m'aider.

Merci d'avance !! 

Simon.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2018)

Le bon fichier .iso de Windows 10 porte le nom exact de *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*


simonjoanin a dit:


> A savoir que je n'ai* pas activé de clé windows* car je voudrais éviter se frais.


Eviter quoi ? On peut très bien faire l'installation sans n° de série, on saute l'étape, mais au bout d'un mois sans activation via internet, ses fonctions seront très limitées.

Tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et uniquement qu'avec lui, tu supprimes la partition de Windows et tu recommences avec le bon fichier .iso que je mentionne _(tu as peut-être le bon, mais comme on ne le sait pas ?)_. Ne jamais tenter de supprimer la partition Windows ou la formater avant avec Utilitaire de disque, sous peine de corrompre le boot de démarrage de macOS ou de devoir passer par le Terminal pour supprimer la partition Windows !


----------



## simonjoanin (21 Février 2018)

Oui je sais mais j'ai voulu préciser ça au cas où.
j'ai relancer BootCamp à plusieurs reprise afin de supprimer ma partition, supprimer mon image ISO et en retéléchargé une afin de reproduire l'opération mais à chaque fois le message d'erreur réapparait lors de l'étape "préparation" de Windows... 
Merci de m'avoir accorder de ton temps en tout cas c'est cool !


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Eh bien, il faut falloir vérifier que ta partition ne pose pas de problème.

Tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires et tu tapes les deux commandes suivantes l’une après l’autre…

```
diskutil list
```
…et…

```
diskutil cs list
```
…dans ta réponse, tu fais un clic sur cette icône ⊞, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu fais un Copier/Coller du résultat des deux commandes, un clic sur Insérer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## Flosrn (2 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, je me permet de commenter car j'ai exactement le même problème!

Voici le résultat des commandes : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +499.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 88FB6D7C-9783-4219-8AD3-613A70DDB421
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group AEBD6188-F4B1-49FC-957C-8009372345A8
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499313168384 B (499.3 GB)
    Free Space:   7098368 B (7.1 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume FE928456-6BD9-4F6D-9A3A-F10E2D5B4B1E
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499313168384 B (499.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 5F89B404-FF50-4D51-95E7-34803A2BCF81
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Conversion Status:       Complete
        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure
        |                        Passphrase Required
        |                        Accepts New Users
        |                        Has Visible Users
        |                        Has Volume Key
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 88FB6D7C-9783-4219-8AD3-613A70DDB421
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          498953748480 B (499.0 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, avec plusieurs version de Windows, et à chaque fois même message d'erreur : *windows n'a pas pu analyser ou traiter le fichier de réponses sans assistance pour l'étape "specialize". les paramètres spécifiés dans le fichier de réponses ne peuvent pas être appliqués. l'erreur a été détectée lors du traitement des paramètres du composant "Microsoft-Windows-Deployment"
*
Merci d'avance à celui qui pourra m'aider


----------



## Flosrn (3 Mars 2018)

Personne pour me venir en aide ? :/


----------



## Flosrn (4 Mars 2018)

J'ai résolu le problème en déconnectant tout ce qui était branché en usb


----------

